
The Gender Balance in Tech, in New York And Beyond - jonwachob91
http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/gender-balance-tech-new-york-beyond/
======
mbrubeck
These data could help support (or debunk) a theory I posted about "industry
hubs" having a negative effect on gender diversity:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7456449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7456449)

~~~
crassus
Interesting, Silicon Valley has been called a reprise of Renaissance Florence,
and that was male dominated as well.

~~~
Ma8ee
During the Renaissance and most of human history everything was male
dominated, with the exception of childbirth and child are.

------
nmcfarl
Interestingly, although the article states that the census numbers were not a
good reflection on the size of the industry in a city, but were okay to figure
out the gender balance of the industry, the chart is ordered by size and not
gender balance.

Which seems a little sloppy - particularly for such a minimal, data focused
article, where the majority of the readers time spent will be spent looking at
the chart.

------
paul_f
I don't understand the point of this article. Isn't this widely known by ...
everyone?

~~~
eplanit
I don't understand why the focus is so selective in terms of industry or
career. Why not worry about the lack of gender diversity in other professions
such as nursing or construction?

~~~
jleyank
Perhaps because neither of these professions (a) pay well or (b) are being
hailed as the saviours of the 21st century? Still, 538 should gather and
publish the corresponding data to provide the basis for discussion. From my
fortunately limited experience in medical facilities, nurses sit close to the
top of the not-a-doctor hierarchy.

I have seen a number of male nurses, most of whom are used when brawn is
required. I suspect we see a fallout of parenthood, possibly $$. Those who can
(either gender), proceed to the MD/DO/DDS (or now whatever super-nurses are
called, PA's?). Those who can't, for cost or time constraints, make it to
nurse and do ok. Although the hours suck.

In previous generations, nursing was a non-degreed (diploma) profession. It
shifted to BA/BS-required in the 70's and 80's and for all I know is one where
MA/MS is preferred for continued employment. Can one get a PhD in nursing, as
I can imagine what the research might look like?

~~~
jonwachob91
>> Can one get a PhD in nursing, as I can imagine what the research might look
like?

Yes. In a clinical setting they perform a lot of the same tasks that M.D.'s
perform. There is actually a "great debate" of sorts going on clinical
settings if Nurse Ph.Ds should be called Dr.s

[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/02/health/policy/02docs.html?...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/02/health/policy/02docs.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0)

------
dsugarman
less known fact, washington accounts for almost twice as many computing jobs
than SF

